# Steel edge for fisher 7.5 sd?



## charlie8370 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've heard that I can add a 1/2" x 6" steel cutting edge to my Fisher SD plow to improve scraping and backdraging, but have been told by some that I need to bolt on over the existing 1" x 6" poly edge instead of removing the original poly edge first, and need to buy the 2 1/2" longer bolt kit for this (#26149). I guess if I were to just use the steel edge only on the SD the attack angle would change?, or that by keeping the poly also absorbs the shock for the lighter duty plow I have? Has anyone added steel over poly for the SD or even LD models? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## snowdreaming (Feb 13, 2010)

I not only have a 1/2 inch steel edge on my SD but I put a 5/8 edge on it. I don't have the poly edge over it. I keep that in my bed just in case. The poly edge just didnt scrape well enough in wet snow or backdrag well. Now the steel edge is very heavy and the plow does not go up as high. Previously I had a 13 inch lift and now its at 11 inches off the ground.


----------



## charlie8370 (Feb 12, 2010)

You're quite the comedian...thanks just the same!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Half inch steel edge will be fine. 3/8 would be OK if you find one. 

Dump the poly if you go to steel.


----------



## snowdreaming (Feb 13, 2010)

charlie8370;1007975 said:


> You're quite the comedian...thanks just the same!


Hi. Why you think I was joking. Maybe I said something wrong. I have a 5/8 x 6 inch steel cutting edge and the poly was removed altogether.


----------

